# Senior Year of Uni Setup



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

My final year of university has arrived as I moved in yesterday, and I brought with me some goodies to last me the one semester I will be here for: My Bosco Sorrento and Eureka Olympus 75. I got lots of accessories. This includes a Passalacqua Tazzino (a big cup to hold sugar packets), a Kimbo napkin dispensor, Motta accessories, and my framed barista certification. I have some cool cups as well including the red and blue cup from my favorite bar in Naples, Gran Caffè Ciorfito. My roommates (all well vetted for those concerned for safety) and I will probably OD on coffee within the week! ?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Love this. At uni in the 90s we thought we were cultured for buying a bag of ground coffee from Pumphreys stall in the grainger market and having a super strength cafetiere (French press didn't exist in the toon in those days).

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

IamOiman said:


> My roommates (all well vetted for those concerned for safety) and I will probably OD on coffee within the week!


 Better way to do it than the 30p fake redbull I used to do it on


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Super brave! And nice set up!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

IamOiman said:


> My final year of university has arrived as I moved in yesterday, and I brought with me some goodies to last me the one semester I will be here for: My Bosco Sorrento and Eureka Olympus 75. I got lots of accessories. This includes a Passalacqua Tazzino (a big cup to hold sugar packets), a Kimbo napkin dispensor, Motta accessories, and my framed barista certification. I have some cool cups as well including the red and blue cup from my favorite bar in Naples, Gran Caffè Ciorfito. My roommates (all well vetted for those concerned for safety) and I will probably OD on coffee within the week!
> 
> <img alt="20190821_070244.thumb.jpg.ad0e3e3bfddc8233b49da5b000b3975a.jpg" data-fileid="31758" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/20190821_070244.thumb.jpg.ad0e3e3bfddc8233b49da5b000b3975a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Wow! This bears precisely zero relation to my university kitchen. I had a gas-fired fridge (not joking) and a percolator. But the coffee was locally roasted and fresh. I was a confirmed addict of a decade's standing by then.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Things have changed since I was at uni.....it was a struggle to survive, I worked 3 evenings a week and at weekends in a local wine bar during term time and every day during the holidays. my coffee machine was a mug, jar and spoon + a used kettle I found in a skip.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Things have changed since I was at uni.....it was a struggle to survive, I worked 3 evenings a week and at weekends in a local wine bar during term time and every day during the holidays. my coffee machine was a mug, jar and spoon + a used kettle I found in a skip.


Bingo. Same here... I've always worked full time (since I was 18) and went to Uni in the evening - the only proper university which had BSc programmes going on in the evening was Birbeck College in Bloomsbury back then. Took me 4.5 years to finish my degree and eventually I got there. I was delighted I was able to have the luxury of pre-ground Lavazza on a Moka Pot at the weekends!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I collected glasses in a wine bar and then served in a night club until 3 in the morning. How the hell I ever had time to study beats me. But there were a few who did quite nicely from the Royal Bank of Mum & Dad!


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I happened to be fortunate with scholarships to the point I have low 4 figures in loans, and that only happened as I decided to take two summer classes needed for my major to graduate a semester early. My expenses as a result are very minimal outside of my espresso hobby, hence any work I do as a TA goes directly into savings/a little fun fund. The only reason I could afford my hobby was my living experience in Italy that allowed me to purchase machines below prices you would expect. For example with my Bosco I was not required to pay VAT, shipping, or distributor fees.

Do not take me as snobbish, as I empathize with those who are not as fortunate not even with coffee but in terms of what they must do to graduate/attend uni, whether it involves crazy work hours or large student loans. I understand and am thankful I did not need to do this as I start my final year. Even my parents had loans to deal with that took 8 years to pay off, though they did a graduate program in law and pharmacy so it was more than 4 years for both.

My freshman year was just a 3 cup moka pot and pre ground bricks just as you describe which was quite simpler than what I have now.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Things have changed since I was at uni.....it was a struggle to survive, I worked 3 evenings a week and at weekends in a local wine bar during term time and every day during the holidays. my coffee machine was a mug, jar and spoon + a used kettle I found in a skip.


You 'ad a spoon. Eeee you don't know 'ow lucky you are. We 'ad to share a lolly stick, which we dipped in a used Nespresso pod before stirring it into a cup a bath water..... [







]


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Obnic said:


> You 'ad a spoon. Eeee you don't know 'ow lucky you are. We 'ad to share a lolly stick, which we dipped in a used Nespresso pod before stirring it into a cup a bath water..... [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had a bath?!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

IamOiman said:


> I happened to be fortunate with scholarships to the point I have low 4 figures in loans, and that only happened as I decided to take two summer classes needed for my major to graduate a semester early. My expenses as a result are very minimal outside of my espresso hobby, hence any work I do as a TA goes directly into savings/a little fun fund. The only reason I could afford my hobby was my living experience in Italy that allowed me to purchase machines below prices you would expect. For example with my Bosco I was not required to pay VAT, shipping, or distributor fees.
> 
> Do not take me as snobbish, as I empathize with those who are not as fortunate not even with coffee but in terms of what they must do to graduate/attend uni, whether it involves crazy work hours or large student loans. I understand and am thankful I did not need to do this as I start my final year. Even my parents had loans to deal with that took 8 years to pay off, though they did a graduate program in law and pharmacy so it was more than 4 years for both.
> 
> My freshman year was just a 3 cup moka pot and pre ground bricks just as you describe which was quite simpler than what I have now.


 No one else on the forum has to justify their purchases so I don't see why you should have to.

You bought a great machine at below market price and worse case you should need to sell it you're unlikely to lose anything. Sounds like you have your head well screwed on.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

^exactly right.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic set up, and it's wonderful to read how happy you are with it ? ?


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

The Bosco got its own stand. On the original table it was taking up too much space for cooking purposes so a roommate went out and brought an unused buffet. I also was a little paranoid the long table would snap from the weight due to the length between the two legs and the screwed-in-the-wall side. The buffet is also taller at 38" compared to 35" so it is a little easier for me to pull shots. It is chugging along without issue and I already have gone through 1.5kg of coffee!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks even better against the plain wall.

You must be legend in those residencies now...... if not the whole uni?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I can neither confirm nor deny those claims...

but I can say there is a larger uptick in visitors than the previous years in my dorms.


----------



## yves (Sep 27, 2018)

Impressive!!


----------

